

Ask HN: Startups outside US, what to do? - desushil

I am one of those peoples who are dreaming to get their own startup done but are living in under developed country such as Nepal (Asia) where Internet hasn't touched the mainstream of people's daily life, what should they do?<p>Move to USA? Visa is a great issue for us peoples. Seed investment as low as 10K USD means 70K NRS (local Nepali currency) which means a lot where local rich investors don't understand what technology means.<p>Should I just leave the dream of my own startup and get a job of working on local outsourcing company that does the same outdated php/mysql websites for clients?? I understand bootstrapping is the way you might say, but that's like OMG, is it really possible that way?<p>I am just getting kinda frustrated now.
======
sathishmanohar
Hi, I'm from India. I totally hear you.

India is a diverse country with huge population and internet penetration is
getting better. But, I still have few problems. I'll list it below, perhaps
lets see if you can relate with them.

Problems

1\. Co-founder Problem:

Most Tech People here learn technologies, lets say programming languages,
because thats what they teach them in college. Most of them don't have a nag,
or sense of technology at all. Pure geeks are scarce resource, kinda of people
who learn technologies because, they want to learn them. Here Most of the
people follow money. Many people are in software industry for the simple
reason, thats where they can get most money. If theres a better oppurtunity to
make money making omlets, most of the software companies will have hard time
finding employees. The culture in southern asia makes it touch to find people,
who does stuff, because they like doing it.

2\. Oppurtunity Problem:

I've researched for past few months, and found there is really a VC industry
in India, Most of them live in ghost towns with no online presence. While US
investors and startup fostering culture is all over the internet. Eventhough,
I hate the concept of building a company for good exit (which is like marrying
a rich man to get divorced), there are certainly some incentives for US tech
companies, where you have other tech companies who might be willing to aquire
you (even for petty cash), is a boost for starting a company. The thought of
get rich or die in hell is big no starter, and makes people go for safer
mediocrity.

3\. Resources Probem:

Just as in cofounder, hiring people who have intrisic interest in technology
is difficult, Getting many people to work on something that has value in the
future (without investment) is extremely difficult in asian culture.

If you have some of these problems, I have a some good news. I've found some
work arounds for these problems.

Solutions

1\. Co-founder or Investors Problem:

I haven't found a great solution for this problem, But, I have a workaround,
If you can't find anybody, put yourself in the places, where somebody might
find you. I teach web Design tutorials in youtube (in my mother toungue),
which has a small following. When somebody is intersted in tech and have right
attitude gets together through that, I might find a great cofounder, or have
interest in investing, I might find an investor. If you can't find somebody,
make yourself findable. Have a great online presence. Also, look among
friends, may be there aren't techies, but you might find a friend with great
business sense.

2\. Resources Problem:

Find something that gets most done, with minimal effort, I found Ruby On Rails
for web application, does exactly this. Don't get lost in scaling problems,
Because, by the time you worry about scaling problems, you might have
something in hand to showoff and seek investment. Today you can see video
tutorials, and put together a website, you can pull this off with just a
computer and a few bucks. May be your website will look ugly, just google for
google's first version of their website. Take a deep breath and start working
on it. Don't start a company yet. You can always work on projects, that can
later become companys. This should not be a Problem, not for staring.

3\. Oppurtunity Problem:

This is a great One, Having less oppurtunities is actually good, if there are
more people ready to buy and invest, people tend to make companies, just for
the sake of making them. So, Ask yourself what do you want to build most,
even, if you cannot make money or sell it. Build something that gives you
satisfaction, and that would make you think "that was worth while". If you
can't find something, go on with your studies until you find one.

Hope this helps. Cheers.

~~~
desushil
Thanks Manohar, that was a really good answer to my questions. Cheers!

------
darylteo
Hi desushil,

perhaps some insight into "why" you are dreaming to get your own startup done
would go far towards understanding your desires.

Is it that you desire money? Then perhaps a startup in your case might not be
the best solution. Is it that you desire a leadership position? There are
other ways up the ladder. Is it that you desire creative challenges? There
might be opportunities for you to outsource your skills via other channels as
well rather than just the "local outsourcing company".

Those are just examples. But ultimately, remember that in order to start
something, you must have a product. And the best way to find a product is to
find a problem that needs to be solved.

You say that you live in an underdeveloped country. That is a problem. Can you
solve it?

Of course, that sounds simplistic, as I cannot tell what your overall
situation is. So, best of luck wherever you go from here :)

Regards, Daryl

~~~
desushil
Thank you daylteo, liked you suggestion. Yes kind of "Making money" and "To
solve problems", both are my aim.

Seems like, moving to US, sooner or later, anyhow, could only be the solution.
Waiting for the opportunity in my own country, may take decades or so, which
don't seem very appropriate to me.

~~~
petervandijck
Don't wait for the opportunity, make it.

Do you have ideas for startups? Do you have friends who could be co-founders?

~~~
desushil
Yes I agree with the statement, "Don't wait for the opportunity, make it." Yes
I do have a lot of ideas, but sadly, I am not able to find good friends, I
mean potential co-founders who could be my partner in startup.

------
fezzl
Seek solace in the fact that you have a cost advantage over other US-based
startups. For example, where I live, I only need to make US$0.30 to get a US$1
equivalent in the country where I'm based, making it much easier to attain
ramen profitability.

~~~
desushil
Yes, it's a good point when we see it that way, but when looking at the
overall environment, as I mentioned above in term of investment, the situation
seems to be very awful.

------
angryasian
Just keep in mind that companies will buy market leaders in different
countries. Believe me starting a startup in the US doesn't make your job any
easier, and actually may be more difficult because of the competition. You
don't need large market share, just need to build a loyal one. I would believe
that there are enough internet users for you to start something.

~~~
desushil
I agree. The Internet is one, so the market for the startups are too, but the
problem here is not to be able to find appropriate environment such as
investment, co-founders and enough attention from peoples that would matter
the development.

~~~
angryasian
everything you just listed doesn't make a successful company. Those are all
restraints that you think are holding you back when in reality its just you.

------
petervandijck
1\. Bootstrapping is possible. Try a small project.

2\. Try working independently. Work hard, get a good reputation. Worth a try.

~~~
desushil
Yes, agreed, obviously worth a try!

------
nandemo
Have you considered making a service for people who live outside Nepal?

~~~
desushil
Not yet, I am a beginner, student of computer engineering, with just a big
dream & a hope to solve few problems of the world. <http://blog.skg.com.np> I
just tried to make a website for local community, <http://chitwan.info>. :)

------
desushil
Typo: 10K USD = 700K NRS (Nepali currency), sorry!

